# New blade



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

The Katana. All alps rollers, ALPS UB6 straight butt, 130lb blank, 7'9". Born an LBSF rod but may identify as a Marlin or tuna rod on weekends. Backwards guides and all.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Now you're just showing off! Miss you bro!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> Now you're just showing off! Miss you bro!


Some times I do cool stuff 

Miss you too! We'll be back soon.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Enlighten me, What is the purpose of the double rollers on the eyes.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

The only double roller is the stripper so it rolls at minimum load and max load. The others only have one roller. The top screw is a cross bar.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Very nice! That Rainshadow spinner still holding up for you?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Smitty81 said:


> Very nice! That Rainshadow spinner still holding up for you?


It is surprisingly. Took a good fall after slipping on a rock, thought I landed on it and as I kept sliding I ended up throwing it in the water. Got it back and it's good!


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Glad to hear!


----------

